# How far do you drive to get to church?



## inthepink (May 10, 2009)

Just curious...

The new church I found is about 25 minutes which isn't too bad. But there's another church that I considered that would be a 45 minute drive.

So...how far do you drive to get to church?  If it's over 30 minutes away, are you able to still participate in weeknight events/studies?

What issues have you encountered being far from church?

For those of you who are super close to church (15 min or less), what benefits do you enjoy?  If you moved 30 minutes away, would you still drive (45 min) to attend your church? or would you prefer to find a new one?  Why or why not?

Just would like some conversation around this.


----------



## PaperClip (May 10, 2009)

I travel to get to other places, I can make and prioritize travel time/resources to get to church. Maybe it's a geographical area issue (metro Detroit)... gotta drive a car to get to most places.

I commute 40-45 minutes (one way) to school. (30 miles)
I used to drive 20 minutes (one way) to my hairdresser.
My longest commute to work was 30 minutes (one way).
My current drive to church is 20 minutes (16 miles) one way...and I have driven to church in blizzards and very hazardous driving conditions. Before my church moved to its current location, my commute was about 35 minutes...and I was there for EVERYTHING.

Travel would not be an issue for the church that the Lord called me to attend/participate.


----------



## inthepink (May 10, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> I travel to get to other places, I can make and prioritize travel time/resources to get to church. Maybe it's a geographical area issue (metro Detroit)... gotta drive a car to get to most places.
> 
> I commute 40-45 minutes (one way) to school. (30 miles)
> I used to drive 20 minutes (one way) to my hairdresser.
> ...



To the first bolded - You're very blessed in this!  This is a big issue depending where you live.  I spend 3 hours commuting to work per day!

To the second bolded - Not bad at all.


----------



## PinkPebbles (May 11, 2009)

After two years of being in transition of trying to find a new church home....I finally joined one last Sunday! It's about 10 min away from my house.

However, my old church was 40 min away from my home. I was heavily active and was apart of ministries that required my time during the week.
Like FoxyScholar said, I commute pretty far to my job everyday so I don't have a problem commuting to a church where I'm spirtually fed.

When I was in transition to find a new church home I use to commute a great distance to visit different churches. 

I think it's very important who you allow to minister to your spirit. I believe we all have a purpose and destiny to fulfill. Therfore, joining the right church and being connected to the right pastor can birth forth your mission in the earth. 

During my transition I started to become a little discourage because my spirit would not allow me to join the churches that I was visiting. Suddenly, I visited this one church and my spirit leaped. The church vision and the messages that I was hearing aligned with what God placed in my spirit. As a result, it didn't take long for me to join this church!


----------



## divya (May 11, 2009)

Where I am currently living for school, I drive 20 minutes to church. Most of the activities that I participate in are on Sabbath, rather than during the week. 

Back home, I drive 40 minutes. Because home is the Washington DC area (VA side), the drive to church can easily end up being an 1 hour or more, and the same goes for the drive back. But that's alright! Activities were harder when I was living at home because by the time I would get home from DC, it would be too late to come back out. So weekend events were easier for me. 

Next year, after I get married, we'll be going 10 minutes away from our church. And I plan to be in everything!!!


----------



## inthepink (May 11, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> After two years of being in transition of trying to find a new church home....I finally joined one last Sunday! It's about 10 min away from my house.
> 
> However, my old church was 40 min away from my home. I was heavily active and was apart of ministries that required my time during the week.
> Like FoxyScholar said, I commute pretty far to my job everyday so I don't have a problem commuting to a church where I'm spirtually fed.
> ...




This is exactly how I feel!! There is one church I attended for a little over a year but I just kept "feeling" like something wasn't right about me being there and I finally left.  Only to have months of trying a church here or there and just being very discouraged.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## inthepink (May 11, 2009)

divya said:


> Where I am currently living for school, I drive 20 minutes to church. Most of the activities that I participate in are on Sabbath, rather than during the week.
> 
> Back home, I drive 40 minutes. Because home is the Washington DC area (VA side), the drive to church can easily end up being an 1 hour or more, and the same goes for the drive back. But that's alright! Activities were harder when I was living at home because by the time I would get home from DC, it would be too late to come back out. *So weekend events were easier for me.*
> 
> * Next year, after I get married, we'll be going 10 minutes away from our church. And I plan to be in everything!!!*



I can definitely understand this!  When I lived 10 minutes from my church, I could be there every night if I wanted to!  I had time to go to church and then keep up my house and whatever else I needed to do.  I do think it's a blessing to be close by.  However, if you're not, there are ways of making it work especially if you feel led to be there.


----------



## PinkPebbles (May 11, 2009)

hairlove said:


> This is exactly how I feel!! There is one church I attended for a little over a year but I just kept "feeling" like something wasn't right about me being there and I finally left. Only to have months of trying a church here or there and just being very discouraged.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


 
Hang in there! Trust, I understand. I'm still saying to myself...wow, finally I have a church home. God definitely led me there...I'm still puzzled at the fact that this church was 10 min away from me and it took me *two years* to find it!

I believe it took me that long to find it so God could literally show me how important it is to be consistently spiritually fed and fellowshipping with other believers. At one point in my life....I said oh, it's not that serious to be apart of a church. As long as I read my bible and pray I'll be fine. NOT so for me....


----------



## Ramya (May 11, 2009)

I drive 20 minutes to church twice a week. It's not a bad drive but I wish my church was closer.


----------



## inthepink (May 11, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Hang in there! Trust, I understand. I'm still saying to myself...wow, finally I have a church home. God definitely led me there...*I'm still puzzled at the fact that this church was 10 min away from me and it took me two years to find it!*
> 
> I believe it took me that long to find it so God could literally show me how important it is to be consistently spiritually fed and fellowshipping with other believers. At one point in my life....I said oh, it's not that serious to be apart of a church. As long as I read my bible and pray I'll be fine. NOT so for me....



That's pretty funny! **


----------



## inthepink (May 11, 2009)

Ramya said:


> I drive 20 minutes to church twice a week. It's not a bad drive but I wish my church was closer.



Nope - not bad at all.


----------



## blazingthru (May 11, 2009)

The church I am deciding on is about 12 - 15 minutes away. The church I use to go to is about 35 to 30 minutes away. I drive about 2 hours to work and back home everyday (depending on traffic) so thats not bad for me.  I love that the church is closer I can go home and change and go to other things. I just recently started attending other things at the church they just started game night when sunsets on saturday I am excited about it but haven't attended yet.  My old job years ago was right around the corner where I lived. I was literally two or three minutes from work.  Plus since my father is a minister church was always next door.


----------



## inthepink (May 11, 2009)

blazingthru said:


> The church I am deciding on is about 12 - 15 minutes away. The church I use to go to is about 35 to 30 minutes away. I drive about 2 hours to work and back home everyday (depending on traffic) so thats not bad for me.  I love that the church is closer I can go home and change and go to other things. I just recently started attending other things at the church they just started game night when sunsets on saturday I am excited about it but haven't attended yet.  My old job years ago was right around the corner where I lived. I was literally two or three minutes from work.  Plus since my father is a minister church was always next door.



That's great and I totally relate with this.  Since I commute a total of 3 hours a day, I have to really plan to be home to even make a bible study on a weeknight.  Sometimes I plan and still don't make it (something goes on at work and I'm 15 minutes late out the door and miss the train and have to wait 30 minutes for another one.)  And I agree - it's nice to be able to go home and change and make dinner.    Definitely advantages.


----------



## Allandra (May 11, 2009)

I drive about 20 - 25 minutes to get to church.


----------



## inthepink (May 11, 2009)

Allandra said:


> I drive about 20 - 25 minutes to get to church.



Allandra - I always thought you were a little closer.


----------



## Allandra (May 11, 2009)

hairlove said:


> Allandra - I always thought you were a little closer.


Nope, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## inthepink (May 11, 2009)

Allandra said:


> Nope, but it doesn't bother me.



20-25 minutes is not bad at all.  The church I've been the past two weeks is about 25 minutes away.  On my way home, I can stop at Target, Lowe's, Chile's, K-Mart - that makes it even nicer.


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (May 11, 2009)

> For those of you who are super close to church (15 min or less), what benefits do you enjoy?


 being able to wake up later.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 11, 2009)

It is only 10-15 mins. for me. I love it. 2x a week.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 11, 2009)

I'd drive up to 45mins to go to a church. It would have to be a great church. My current church is about 10 to 15mins away. We have two campuses...Benefits: accesibility and the friends I make dont live to far from me. I know alot of people that travel an hour or more to go to my church...if you feel lead to be at that church, distance shouldnt stop you.


----------



## inthepink (May 11, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I'd drive up to 45mins to go to a church. It would have to be a great church. My current church is about 10 to 15mins away. We have two campuses...Benefits: accesibility and the friends I make dont live to far from me. I know alot of people that travel an hour or more to go to my church...*if you feel lead to be at that church, distance shouldnt stop you.*



I have not even been there yet - have only looked into it online.  Not sure yet if I even feel led to try it.  Was just curious about everyone else's home church experience. 

But yet, there are benefits to being close.  If your church is nearby and the people live nearby (many do, it seems), then it's easier to create and maintain friendships - especially when you're single.


----------



## Laela (May 12, 2009)

I drive 50 miles (45 mins to an hour) each way.


----------



## hopeful (May 13, 2009)

15 minutes and I love it.


----------



## Demi27 (May 13, 2009)

I am trying to find a church that's closer to me as well.
My old church was about 20-25 min away. That wasn't too bad, but after a while I just didn't have the urge to go there anymore.

I travel about 45 min in the morning to work and approx 45-an hour to go back (DMV area).  The church I attended was PAST my house in the opposite direction.

I don't know. Over time, something just didn't appear to me about it anymore. I loved the church, but...I dunno. I'm hoping to find a new one.


----------



## inthepink (May 13, 2009)

tyefrmy said:


> I am trying to find a church that's closer to me as well.
> My old church was about 20-25 min away. That wasn't too bad, but after a while I just didn't have the urge to go there anymore.
> 
> I travel about 45 min in the morning to work and approx 45-an hour to go back (DMV area).  The church I attended was PAST my house in the opposite direction.
> ...



Good luck with finding what you're looking for!


----------



## inthepink (May 13, 2009)

I decided that I am going to go ahead and try the church that is 45 minutes away.  I hadn't felt led to try it but now I do.  I will definitely report back on how it goes.


----------



## hurricane (May 13, 2009)

hairlove said:


> Just curious...
> 
> The new church I found is about 25 minutes which isn't too bad. But there's another church that I considered that would be a 45 minute drive.
> 
> ...


______________________________________________________________

*This is a good topic. For 5 years I traveled back and forth to get to my church. It was hard for me to be active because we had so much going on during the week. Tuesday night Bible study, Wednesday night choir, Friday night programs. I have to leave my house an hour early to get there on time. Guess what? I got burned out. I stopped even going to church and stayed out a whole year,  because  locally we don't have any churches that fit my needs. That is why I ended up there. I just recently started back again. Not looking forward to driving. So now I just show up on Sunday. *

*If I do find a local church with a strong Pastor. I will move my membership. *


----------



## Shimmie (May 13, 2009)

We travel about 20 minutes; depending on traffic and/or rainy weather it may take about 25 or 30 minutes.  

It used to be under 10 minutes, and I could easily walk there from home on a nice day.   However, we were recently blessed with a new building location and it's beautiful and much larger for our growing congregation.    

The entrance has a large receiving area before entering the sanctuary which is wonderful to allow those who enter to settle themselves there,  and not have disturbing chatter in the sanctuary during intercessory prayer and worship services.  

So, we don't mind the extra time and distance....


----------



## Shimmie (May 13, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> I travel to get to other places, I can make and prioritize travel time/resources to get to church. Maybe it's a geographical area issue (metro Detroit)... gotta drive a car to get to most places.
> 
> I commute 40-45 minutes (one way) to school. (30 miles)
> I used to drive 20 minutes (one way) to my hairdresser.
> ...


When I was teaching at my first Church, the travel was over an hour by public transportation and about 30 minutes by car.   

One morning, my daughter and I traveled to school (for her)/work (for me) in the rain, only to find out that it was a hurricane watch for the entire area and vicinity.    

Ummmm, my point?  

It didn't matter to us about the distance, or the weather, we just wanted to be there.   When  you're in the right place, distance has no bouundaries or limitations.   You just go and flow; and think nothing of it.   God just 'carries' you that way.


----------



## inthepink (May 13, 2009)

hurricane said:


> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> *This is a good topic. For 5 years I traveled back and forth to get to my church. It was hard for me to be active because we had so much going on during the week. Tuesday night Bible study, Wednesday night choir, Friday night programs. I have to leave my house an hour early to get there on time. Guess what? I got burned out. I stopped even going to church and stayed out a whole year,  because  locally we don't have any churches that fit my needs. That is why I ended up there. I just recently started back again. Not looking forward to driving. So now I just show up on Sunday. *
> 
> *If I do find a local church with a strong Pastor. I will move my membership. *



I can totally understand that!

With my already 3 hour roundtrip commute one way to work via train, I couldn't imagine then another 1.5 hour roundtrip commute to church.  I can see getting burned out REALLY quickly on that. 

I appreciate you sharing what happened to you.

Even though I am single, I still have a house to keep up.  And though many people don't think so, commuting is VERY exhausting even if it's by train.

But, this particular church offers a Sunday school class and 5 services on Sundays! Yes, FIVE services!  They even mention that they have their Sunday school class for people who have to drive a distance and cannot make it on weekdays.  Should I find I like this church, I would just sacrifice more time on Sunday and go for the 10am Sunday class and then church at 11:30 which they recommend.


----------



## Allandra (May 13, 2009)

hairlove said:


> I can totally understand that!
> 
> *With my already 3 hour hour commute one way to work via train*, I couldn't imagine then another 1.5 hour roundtrip commute to church.  I can see getting burned out REALLY quickly on that.
> 
> ...


OMG.  I had no idea it took you 3 hours to get to work.


----------



## inthepink (May 13, 2009)

Allandra said:


> OMG.  I had no idea it took you 3 hours to get to work.



Sorry - typo! It's a 3 hour roundtrip commute!


----------



## hopeful (May 13, 2009)

hairlove said:


> I decided that I am going to go ahead and try the church that is 45 minutes away. I hadn't felt led to try it but now I do.* I will definitely report back on how it goes*.


 
Yes, let us know how it goes.  We moved to where we live now 3 years ago, it took us 2 1/2 years to find a church home.  I love my church and like Shimmie we are building a big, beautiful, new church so that is exciting as well.  Sometimes you have to be really determined to find a church home.  Last summer I sat down and made out a list of churches that I was determined our family would visit and I was determined that we would find a church home.  Fortunately the first one on the list was the right one.  Funny thing is I found that church when we first moved here, printed out their info from their website, asked around about it, etc., but we never went for some reason.  I guess this past fall was just the right time, we felt at home right away.



hairlove said:


> I can totally understand that!
> 
> With my already 3 hour roundtrip commute one way to work via train, I couldn't imagine then another 1.5 hour roundtrip commute to church. I can see getting burned out REALLY quickly on that.
> 
> ...


 
ITA hairlove, commuting is very exhausting, I feel for you.  Being single does not mean you have all of this extra free-time, I totally get that.


----------



## inthepink (May 13, 2009)

hopeful said:


> Sometimes you have to be really determined to find a church home.  Last summer I sat down and made out a list of churches that I was determined our family would visit and I was determined that we would find a church home.  Fortunately the first one on the list was the right one.  Funny thing is I found that church when we first moved here, printed out their info from their website, asked around about it, etc., but we never went for some reason.  I guess this past fall was just the right time, we felt at home right away.




That's for sure. I've been moved almost 2 years and while I found what I thought was my church home for a year, I had to move on.  I was really discourage for a while  - during a 3 month period, I only went to church maybe 5 or 6 times trying out new ones here or there but just not "feeling it."  But I am determined once again.  I just NEED church.  There is good teaching on the tv and internet but for me, I just NEED a church home.  I can take a break but I can't give up.


----------



## Laela (May 14, 2009)

Try turning it inot a "jam session"..
We blast my radio with inspirational music and "jam" on our way down to church ... yes, please let us know how you like the drive. It took me a while to get used to the driving. Now, almost two years later, it's something I look forward to and I'm all hyped by the time I get there!

PLUS - the praise confuses the Enemy,. You know Satan hates that..  




hairlove said:


> I decided that I am going to go ahead and try the church that is 45 minutes away.  I hadn't felt led to try it but now I do.  I will definitely report back on how it goes.


----------



## inthepink (May 14, 2009)

Laela said:


> Try turning it inot a "jam session"..
> We blast my radio with inspirational music and "jam" on our way down to church ... yes, please let us know how you like the drive. It took me a while to get used to the driving. Now, almost two years later, it's something I look forward to and I'm all hyped by the time I get there!
> 
> PLUS - the praise confuses the Enemy,. You know Satan hates that..



That's a great idea!  My favorite is listening to Rebecca St. James on the way to church. I'll have to remember to put her in my car again.


----------



## Laela (May 14, 2009)

I look forward to reading your post after that trip..


----------



## inthepink (May 14, 2009)

Laela said:


> I look forward to reading your post after that trip..




I am having second thoughts now...

You know how when you go to a large church for the first time, you can just sort of go in, check it out, go home unnoticed?  While the opposite is true for a smaller church. I had thought this was a larger church but I think I've been mistaken and so now I'm feeling a little so-so about it.  I don't much like being noticed sometimes...


----------



## Laela (May 14, 2009)

Girl..you get NOTICED in a large church, too!  lol

 I hope you enjoy your first visit, if you do go.


----------



## kayte (May 14, 2009)

it's a ten minute walk!

I looked for a church for years 
in all neighborhoods..far and near...and found by the grace of God 
my church  in my own neighborhood..it's a celebrated church 
and it's great... we have small groups throughout the week,
the amazing AA minister,who counsels me,of course has her office there
Women's minstry and tea,Spiritual Entrepreneur group,weekend site retreat
Sunday after church on site brunches,Wed night Gospel communion
etc etc 

and I just ..umm.. skip back and forth 
to the sanctuary as it were


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 2, 2010)

__________________________________


----------



## jhcprincess (Jul 1, 2012)

My church is a 10 minute drive from my house, which is very convenient since I also work there


----------



## Lita (Jul 1, 2012)

45min if in a car...Subway 2hr


----------



## auparavant (Jul 2, 2012)

I know of people who would drive hours to get to their place of worship but they might not be able to go every week.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 2, 2012)

on sunday 15-20 mins max

through the week a little longer because of traffic 30 max and I go 3-4 times per week on average 

For me, If I can make it out to work everyday, then I can make it to church on church nights/days ...it's about the same amount of time to work depending on traffic and if it's summer or not ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 2, 2012)

about 10mins


----------



## CoilyFields (Jul 3, 2012)

Used to take 5 minutes. Now it takes 20 since I switched Churches.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jul 4, 2012)

<5 mins.......


----------

